# Typhoon Pictures from today



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Today at Schutzhund training I took some pictures of Typhoon and her new owner. Typhoon will go to her new home tomorrow and I am already missing her. The funny thing is Candice, her new owner, is another dog trainer here where I live and is my businesses compitition 

Typhoon at 12 months and 42lbs she is a pitterstaff

































Typhoon and Candice


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful dog. What do you mean by a pitterstaff? How high does stand at the withers?

Great job on the conditioning, you always have amazing looking bulldogs.

good to hear u found a good home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is 18 or 18.5 at the shoulder i think. One of my other bitches is 19 and Typhoon looks smaller. Pitterstaff if a combo between amstaff and APBT. Her Sire was an APBT and her Dam is a pitterstaff. Her dam is mostly APBT but had one Amstaff in her 3rd generation in her ped. I know it's way back their but you can tell it pulled through in Typhoon. She is has more bone and is blocker than my other APBT's.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

shes beatiful, looks very happy with her new owner!

personally i like her alot, shes a little thicker than the average apbt but still looks amazing. very nice dog, for having very little amstaff in her she is blocky.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah her litter-mate looks nothing like her, he is much smaller and not as blocky. She was a total out-cross and it goes to show you that things can pull through from way back in the genetic tree. 
her litter mate Hurricane


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

good looking girl


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Typhoon and Hurricane both look great. :woof:


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

*Pit*

:woof::woof:Very nice.Good luck with him.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Goodness gracious. Your dogs are such amazing looking animals.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow her collars always been up higher I never saw all that white on her neck.. I hope they enjoy each other and work well together!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow hurricane and typhoon dont look anything alike! that is super crazy!! both are still very beautiful.

typhoon is so beautiful. yummo  haha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

here are some puppy pictures of them, they were too cute!
upside down puppies!








first real food Typhoon on the left and hurricane on the right








the puppies attacking Tasha








puppies killing the dutch shepherd! lol typhoon is biting her








typhoon








hurricane


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is there Dam, Dixie (they get their good looks from dad, lol)








Of of course their Sire Monsoon


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I love how their names correlate. Very cool.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cute pair of pups.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I Luv typhoon!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

whats monsoons ped look like?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is RE, Gotti and blue water buffalo
(I am just kidding!)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I think Dixie is cute too....!
Monsoon is beautiful though! Only 2 pups? They were super adorable as babies... and still are as adults  heehee.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> He is RE, Gotti and blue water buffalo
> (I am just kidding!)


i literally LOL'd.

i dont think PK has her peds for public viewing, it really is true that some peds are better left private.

they looked pretty even sized as pups. mine was the runt of the litter and was noticably smaller at 6 weeks and 8 weeks still. monsoon is gourous!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> He is RE, Gotti and blue water buffalo
> (I am just kidding!)


Oh you almost got me lmao.. I was like no way! :hammer:


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*That is one bad bitch!!*


----------

